# Algae on CO2 diffuser



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

I got ceramic co2 diffuser in my tank which start to grow algae on the ceramic bit.

How can I get rid of this ? brushing with old toohbrush ?

Is there a long term solution for this so the ceramic wont grow green ? Or theres something wrong with my water that causing this ?

Thanks.


----------



## MiSo (Oct 26, 2005)

i wouldn't use a toothbrush.
soak the diffuser in bleach.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, you don't want to use anything to scrub the ceramic disc. Just soak it in a bleach solution and then soak it in bit of de-chlor solution.


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Why dont u want anything to scrub the ceramic ? Coz it may damage it ?

When you say bleach, is it the bleach that we use for clothing ? Or is it something else ?


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

You can use clothing bleach mixed with lots of water or you can use ADA SUPERGE which is better for cleaning your glassware and ceramic plates. Scrubbing your ceramic plates can cause damage to them causing bigger holes in the plate or clogging. Make sure you really rinse the bleach out after use, and get the water out that might have gotten inside the diffuser by using a can of dust off computer keyboard cleaner or the air in can stuff.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

What gabeszone said.


but what makes the superge better then bleach or what makes them different?


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmm curious to know too ...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Actwin Mailing List said:


> ADA sells a product called
> Superge which smells to me like just chlorine, but cost a lot more. Superge
> is meant to clean all glass accessories of algae and crud.


http://fins.actwin.com/aquatic-plants/month.200006/msg00591.html

So, probably not much different.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

you can use hydrogen peroxide too... It's safer than bleach.


----------



## boink (Nov 27, 2006)

mistergreen said:


> you can use hydrogen peroxide too... It's safer than bleach.



i tried that for a few hours and it doesnt clean nearly as fast as bleach does...it is safer though


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

I put some bleach (for clothing) into a container and disolve it with hot water, then putting my diffuser in.

Its already 24 hours, but still some green stuff still remain on the white ceramic disc.

Have I done something wrong ?


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

You're not putting enough. Just *a little* bleach in water (say, 2 cups or so) won't get you really fast results. I'd say to put 2x as much bleach in as you're currently using. Just make sure you rinse it well afterwards. If you have enough bleach, it should turn it white within an hour or so.


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

Ah icic...

I'll try putting half of the container i use for soaking then 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

I triple the dose and ... walla its like new in less than an hour


----------



## styxx (Jul 2, 2003)

or you could consider this solution that will eliminate the co2 diffusor from inside the tank completely but it comes at a premium $$$!!

http://www.calaqualabs.com/Inline_diffusers.html


----------



## ebichu (Mar 22, 2007)

WOW diffuser but in-line ?? Great idea ...

But I still prefer my $12 diffuser lol


----------

